# Corn Tortillas that aren't bitter.



## akhomesteader

Does anyone have a recipe for corn tortillas that don't turn out bitter? I've tried several kinds of corn meal. The organic I bought is horrible. I tried a few different kinds of mesa. Still bitter. At first I thought it was the corn I was using, but no matter what, they all turn out bitter. Maybe adding a little sugar to the recipe would help??? 

I make great flour tortillas, but one of my sons has a gluten intolerance, so I have to make a batch of rice flour tortillas for him. They're a pain to make because they fall apart when I try to peel off the wax paper. If I roll them with only flour instead of wax paper, they're worse. Not sure what to do about that. More xanthan gum only makes them heavy, but doesn't seem to help them hold together. Once cooked, they're delicious, and fry up really crunchy for tacos. But, I'd rather just make all corn tortillas for all of us. We LOVE tacos, nachos, etc.

Thanks for any suggestions and recipes for non-bitter corn tortillas,

Jenny


----------



## Marcia in MT

I make them with the masa that's in the bag in the flour or Mexican section of the grocery store.

The instructions on the bag don't call for nearly enough water, though. Add enough (while kneading) so that the dough will bend without breaking much. Then cover it with a towel and let it sit for 15 minutes.

I have a tortillador, which is basically 2 slabs of wood hinged together and having a handle that presses down over the top. I use plastic wrap to press the dough inside the tortillador -- I used to do the same with a rolling pin. Use a heavier grade of plastic wrap than the stuff sold in boxes -- mine are pieces cut from an old shopping bag.

Peel the plastic off by pulling it flat across the tortilla; pulling it straight up tends to make the tortilla rip. Also, roll them a little thickly to begin with, until you get a little experience with how much water to add to the masa. Too little, and it's crumbly; too much, and it's sticky.

Best of luck!


----------



## momtaylor

This is the recipe I use to make corn tortillas. The mexican lady here in the rv park gave me this recipe and it works up great and the taste is AWESOME.

Homemade Corn Tortilla Recipe
Makes 10 to 12 tortillas (6 to 7 inch)

2 cups Maseca Corn Masa Mix 
1 tsp. sea salt 
1 1/4 cup hot water plus 2 to 3 tablespoons 
1 tsp. shortening 

Mix the masa harina (corn flour, not to be confused with corn meal) and salt in a medium sized bowl. Measure 1 1/4 cups of boiling water and the shortening into a separate pan or bowl. Stir until the shortening is melted. 

Pour this mixture into the bowl of corn flour and mix with a fork. 

When the mixture is cool enough to touch (a couple of minutes) mix the dough with your hands. The dough will probably be a little dry. Add hot water one teaspoon at a time until the dough stays together and doesn't crumble apart. 

Knead the dough for one or two minutes. Play with the consistency by adding more water if needed. What you want is a dough that is moist enough to stay together but not too sticky. 

Pinch off some dough and roll into smooth round balls (golf ball size) with your hands. Masa for tortillas is not like pie dough so don't worry about over handling it. 

I would suggest covering the dough you're not working with, with either plastic saran wrap or damp paper towels to keep the dough from drying out while you are making golf balls. 

Flatten the ball a bit in the palm of your hand. Did I mention that you should be pre-heating a cast iron or comal pan over medium high to high heat? Now's the time. And don't put anything in the pan like shortening or Pam. You don't need it.

I flatten my 'balls' of dough in my hand but you can roll them out between layers of wax paper or saran wrap. Better yet you can use a press that you have sandwiched the dough between the wrap of choice.

Fry in your skillet for 45 seconds or so, nicely golden brown. I sprinkle a bit of salt over mine as soon as I turn them/remove them from the pan. ENJOY.


----------



## Humburger

The bitterness is because the cornmeal or masa that you buy in the store is already rancid. Most people are used to the flavor. If at all possible, it is good to grind your corn right before you use it. I don't think sugar is going to make it good, but if you try it, let us know how it worked.

Also, if you can get freshly ground cornmeal, then bring it home and store it in the freezer, taking out what you need when you need it. You might be able to find masa that has been refrigerated in mexican stores, too. OR, if all else fails, put what you CAN find in the freezer when you get it home to keep it from getting any more rancid than it already is.

Grains are rancid within a week of being ground and continue getting more and more bitter as time passes, especially when they are not stored properly.


----------



## Lizza

Humburger said:


> The bitterness is because the cornmeal or masa that you buy in the store is already rancid. Most people are used to the flavor. If at all possible, it is good to grind your corn right before you use it. I don't think sugar is going to make it good, but if you try it, let us know how it worked.
> 
> Also, if you can get freshly ground cornmeal, then bring it home and store it in the freezer, taking out what you need when you need it. You might be able to find masa that has been refrigerated in mexican stores, too. OR, if all else fails, put what you CAN find in the freezer when you get it home to keep it from getting any more rancid than it already is.
> 
> Grains are rancid within a week of being ground and continue getting more and more bitter as time passes, especially when they are not stored properly.


Do you know if you have to add lime to fresh ground corn, or do you have a recipe for tortillas with freshly ground corn? This is something I've been wanting to do for awhile but have not got around to it. Thanks!


----------



## akhomesteader

Thank you all for the recipes. I'll try them. Sounds good. Several years ago I used the recipe on the bag of masa, and they turned out great. But the last few bags I've bought have been so awful I've thrown it out. Just figured they were using a different kind of corn. Never dawned on me that it's rancid. Makes sense. 

I would also love a recipe using corn meal. 

Thank you,

Jenny


----------



## Humburger

The cornmeal that I use is actually what I grind at home, which is much finer than what you can buy in the store. I run it through the WhisperMill two times and it is like talcum powder. That makes a big difference. If you are not able to grind your own, then you just buy Masa Harina or, if you know someone with a mill, then you could buy corn to grind and ask them to grind it for you. The fine cornmeal, which I guess is technically corn flour, works in all the same recipes.
:-D

As for lime, I don't know if you are talking about the fruit or the mineral. To make Masa Harina, corn is first made into hominy with lye, then dried, then ground. Kind of a hassle when you grow your own corn and want to make your own tortillas... I have never made hominy and do not plan to.


----------



## Lizza

Humburger said:


> The cornmeal that I use is actually what I grind at home, which is much finer than what you can buy in the store. I run it through the WhisperMill two times and it is like talcum powder. That makes a big difference. If you are not able to grind your own, then you just buy Masa Harina or, if you know someone with a mill, then you could buy corn to grind and ask them to grind it for you. The fine cornmeal, which I guess is technically corn flour, works in all the same recipes.
> :-D
> 
> As for lime, I don't know if you are talking about the fruit or the mineral. To make Masa Harina, corn is first made into hominy with lye, then dried, then ground. Kind of a hassle when you grow your own corn and want to make your own tortillas... I have never made hominy and do not plan to.


I thought I read somewhere you that you had to add lime, I must have been reading something else. 

I have a Nutrimill that will grind corn, I just haven't tried. I will now, thanks!


----------



## Snowpuma

This is so funny I was just watching this last night here is a recipe that looked great that I havent had a chance to try but plan to.

Corn Tortillas

Recipe courtesy Alton Brown, 2006

Prep Time: 30 min Inactive Prep Time: 30 min Cook Time: 30 min Level: 

Intermediate Serves: 
14 to 16 tortillas Ingredients
1 1/2 to 2 pounds Nixtamal, recipe follows 
4 to 5 tablespoons lukewarm water 
1 teaspoon kosher salt 

Directions
Place the Nixtamal into the bowl of a food processor and pulse 10 to 15 times. Add 2 tablespoons of the water and pulse 8 to 10 times, stopping to scrape down the sides of the bowl once or twice. Add 2 more tablespoons of water along with the salt and pulse until a dough begins to form. If the dough is still dry and somewhat crumbly, add the remaining tablespoon of water and pulse several times. Turn the dough out onto the counter and shape into a ball. Wrap the ball of dough in plastic wrap and allow to sit for 30 minutes. 

*You may also make tortillas from pre-ground masa flour following the directions on the bag. 

Preheat a cast iron griddle over medium-high heat until it reaches 400 degrees F. 

Divide the dough into 1 1/2-ounce portions, shape into balls, and keep covered with a damp tea towel. 

Cut a 1-gallon zip-top bag in half and line the base of a tortilla press with the plastic. Place 1 ball at a time onto the press and top with the other half of the plastic. Close the press and push down firmly several times until the tortilla is flattened. Remove the plastic wrap from the tortilla and place onto the cast iron skillet and cook for 1 minute on each side. Remove the tortilla to a plate lined with a tea towel. Cover the tortilla with a second towel to keep warm. Repeat with all of the dough. Use immediately or store in a zip-top bag in the refrigerator for up to a week. 

Nixtamal: 

1 pound dried corn kernels, approximately 2 cups 

6 cups water 

1/2-ounce slaked lime* (commonly called cal), approximately 2 tablespoons 

*Cook's Note: Both dried corn and slaked lime (cal) are available online and in most Latin markets. 

Rinse the corn under cool water; drain and set aside. 

Place the water and the lime into a 3 1/2 to 4-quart, non-reactive stockpot, set over medium-low heat, and stir to combine. Add the corn and bring just to a boil, stirring occasionally. Make sure that it takes at least 30 to 45 minutes to come to a boil. Once the mixture comes to a boil, remove from the heat, cover, and allow to sit at room temperature overnight. Do not refrigerate. 

Drain the corn in a large colander and rinse under lukewarm water for 5 to 6 minutes while rubbing the corn kernels between your fingers in order to remove the outer coating. Place the corn into a large bowl, cover with lukewarm water, and allow to soak for 2 to 3 minutes. Drain, rinse, and repeat. Use immediately to make masa dough for tortillas. 

Yield: approximately 1 1/2 to 2 pounds nixtamal 

Prep Time: 15 minutes 

Cook Time: 45 minutes 

Inactive Prep Time: 12 hours


----------



## akhomesteader

That's interesting, and looks good. I think I might just get some dry corn and try that, or grind my own. We don't have electricity, so we bought a Country Living grain mill and grind by hand. That's why I usually buy corn meal. When we got the mill I had no idea how much work it is to grind grains into flour. I keep saying that one of these days I'm going to figure out a way to hook it to an old bike with a belt and do my grinding that way. But, in the mean time I'm so tempted to just buy an electric mill to use when the generator is running. But, then I'd feel like such a sluggard.

Thank you all very much,

Jenny


----------



## Lizza

akhomesteader said:


> That's interesting, and looks good. I think I might just get some dry corn and try that, or grind my own. We don't have electricity, so we bought a Country Living grain mill and grind by hand. That's why I usually buy corn meal. When we got the mill I had no idea how much work it is to grind grains into flour. I keep saying that one of these days I'm going to figure out a way to hook it to an old bike with a belt and do my grinding that way. But, in the mean time I'm so tempted to just buy an electric mill to use when the generator is running. But, then I'd feel like such a sluggard.
> 
> Thank you all very much,
> 
> Jenny


Only a homesteader would feel like a sluggard for using electricity to grind their grains  

Stupid question but I can only find "popcorn" in the bulk isle. Is there some other mysterious corn I should be buying to grind into cornmeal? Does it matter?


----------



## Humburger

You want "field corn" or "flour corn". I would only get organic, also, because you just never know... Ya know? 

I have never seen field corn in a store. I order mine through our local co-op. You may have to order it online.

Try:

www.somethingbetternaturalfoods.com


----------



## Lizza

Humburger said:


> You want "field corn" or "flour corn". I would only get organic, also, because you just never know... Ya know?
> 
> I have never seen field corn in a store. I order mine through our local co-op. You may have to order it online.
> 
> Try:
> 
> www.somethingbetternaturalfoods.com


Thanks for the tip! I'll try and hunt some down. Corn is one thing that I always buy organic.


----------



## akhomesteader

morningstar said:


> Thanks for the tip! I'll try and hunt some down. Corn is one thing that I always buy organic.


Yep! I read that something like 80% (maybe more) of corn sold today is GMO.


----------

